# Horrible way to lose a line



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Went swinging the line yesterday and happened to catch a piece of wood sticking out of the lake. As hard as I could to try and get the fly lose, I couldn't and so I attempted to break the tippet. I am now a huge believer of the Davy knot, the line (tippet) would not break. To make matters worse, I couldn't get out to the piece of wood and I had to make the ultimate sacrifice.... I cut the fly line. Luckily, the fly line was purchased on sale for $6 at Meijer and has served me well but I cringe to think if I was in that situation with a $50+ line.

Has anyone else been in this situation?


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Never had a problem breaking the line on a snag, wrap the fly line around my hand, point the rod at the snag and start backing up. What are you using for tippet? Kevlar? 50# braid?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Holy cow! How big was the tippett?


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Let's say I lost a few flies on that trip and the leader started getting shorter and shorter. As a result, the options of flies also got fewer and I was left with a few heavier choices. The shortened leader was not so bad, so I thought, to allow a heavier fly to turn over better. My leader was too short and too thick. The ability to break it by grabbing the line, pointing straight at the target and backing did not work either. I could have given it a herculean effort but the thought of a fly coming straight towards my face did not bring up great images.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

LMAO!! ya I've seen some flies headed my way at extreme velocities a few times. 

I aways have some sort of tippet in my setup though so I've never had to deal with not being able to break off if I needed to. Sucks to have to cut a fly line but at least it was an inexpensive one.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah that totally sucks, and I understand the fly-in-your-face comment too. I've had tippets sound like a guitar string when they snap and come whizzing back toward me. It's not fun.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

I would guess that the fly line to leader connection (usually nail knot) would have give or slide off before the the fly line breaking, if seriously pulled.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I got snagged one time so bad I just threw the whole rig in the water & left.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

fallen513 said:


> I got snagged one time so bad I just threw the whole rig in the water & left.


Probably just went to the nearest fly shop and bought a replacement $1000 outfit instead of massing with that snag.


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

ARReflections said:


> The ability to break it by grabbing the line, pointing straight at the target and backing did not work either. I could have given it a herculean effort but the thought of a fly coming straight towards my face did not bring up great images.


Don't face the fly when you pull. Turn around.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> I got snagged one time so bad I just threw the whole rig in the water & left.


I've ALMOST been there before.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Andrew S said:


> Don't face the fly when you pull. Turn around.


I was thinking sight right down the fly line as you give it your all.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh man...I've had to hit the dirt a couple of times after freeing a snag.


----------



## Rawhid (Mar 27, 2012)

I was fishing a wally diver and snagged it . I pulled and it came right at my face,but I got my arm up in time to snag the forearm. Had to go to the hospital and have it removed. Rawhid


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

fallen513 said:


> I got snagged one time so bad I just threw the whole rig in the water & left.


Hm...would be interesting to pull up a Scott G rod with an Abel reel.

Usually when I have to break the line I turn the whole body to minimize exposure to the face and throat but still getting a hook buried into the neck, ear or other part of the body just didn't seem appealing.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Not for the squeamish...

from:
http://www.unfinishedman.com/body-piercings-gone-wild/


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

ARR

I need your leader formula---going tarpon fishing in a few weeks


----------

